# D810 @ ISO 6400-12800



## ruifo (Dec 15, 2014)

Some people complain about noise levels at high ISO with the D810.
I've been taking several high ISO shots with the D810, and am pretty happy with the results I'm getting.
Here some samples.






D810 @ ISO 6400





D810 @ ISO 6400





D810 @ ISO 6400





D810 @ ISO 6400





D810 @ ISO 6400





D810 @ ISO 6400


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 15, 2014)

nice images. I don't know, what's the difference in ISO capability from the D800 but I would expect similar results (edited and normalized) from it. People tend to look at things print size or larger.


----------



## ruifo (Dec 15, 2014)

D810 @ ISO 8000






D810 @ ISO 8000






D810 @ ISO 8000


----------



## ruifo (Dec 15, 2014)

D810 @ ISO 10000






D810 @ ISO 10000


----------



## ruifo (Dec 15, 2014)

D810 @ ISO 12800






D810 @ ISO 12800






D810 @ ISO 12800


----------



## runnah (Dec 15, 2014)

How much noise reduction was applied? In camera or post?

Looks like some are suffering from a lack of overall sharpeness that come from too much NR.


----------



## ruifo (Dec 15, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> nice images. I don't know, what's the difference in ISO capability from the D800 but I would expect similar results (edited and normalized) from it. People tend to look at things print size or larger.




That's right. Real life samples show how good it behaves at high ISO settings.


----------



## qleak (Dec 15, 2014)

looks really good to me. 

As a matter of record what sort of processing have you subjected your images to?

Are they scaled full frame or cropped shots? Did you use any of the in camera noise reduction algorithms (or external NR)?

Will you provide a sample or two cropped in so we can see the actual noise? At less than 1 megapixel (one of your images is 1024x601) I wouldn't expect to see too much noise.


----------



## ruifo (Dec 15, 2014)

runnah said:


> How much noise reduction was applied? In camera or post?
> 
> Looks like some are suffering from a lack of overall sharpeness that come from too much NR.




The NR setting varies a lot from picture to picture... So it's just personal taste, in the end, and it works good to my eyes.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 15, 2014)

Wish my D7000 looks like this haha


----------



## ruifo (Dec 15, 2014)

qleak said:


> looks really good to me.
> 
> As a matter of record what sort of processing have you subjected your images to?
> 
> ...




Correct exposure and good use of the available light are key. All these shots are with natural light, no flash involved (I am not a flash shooter myself). I always shoot in RAW and develop in Lightroom 5.6, with: lens corrections, flat picture profile, and personal taste for contrast, highlights, shadows (don't try to recover shadows you don't need), clarity and luminescence controls. As I said, the NR setting varies a lot from picture to picture... So it's just personal taste, in the end, and it works good to my eyes. With the wrong exposure, I get bad noise results, but with the correct exposure, the D810 really delivers it well to me. I'm pretty happy with my high ISO results.

I do use the in-camera NR, but as far as I know, that only affects RAW file on long exposures, not short exposures. I shoot RAW 99% of the time.

You can see the real 1:1 size of them all in my Flickr account (see the link on my forum signature below). I make it all available at Flickr (Flickr: ruimc77's Photostream)


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks on a par with Sony A7 with no noise reduction


----------



## JTPhotography (Dec 15, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Looks on a par with Sony A7 with no noise reduction



Yeah, in fantasy land.

Nikon D810 versus Sony A7 - Side by side camera comparison - DxOMark


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2014)

JTPhotography said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Looks on a par with Sony A7 with no noise reduction
> ...


Dxo sucks I shoot in the real world and those look no better than the A7


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2014)

I also compare prints at our club and there is no difference just you have to pay double to get same quality


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 15, 2014)

&quot;First Snow&quot; by f_one_eight, on Flickr

D800 @ 12800


----------



## ruifo (Dec 15, 2014)

I have no experience with the A7, but am pretty happy with my results with the D810. It's good to see Sony really stepping up the game for real. I'm always impressed by Sony results in general. And as far as I know, my D810 has a Sony sensor inside as well, which I am pretty happy about.

But I hope you guys don't start a fight here (D810 vs A7), otherwise the D4S, DF, D750 and D610 folks will soon join the high ISO fight too...  hehehehe -- And that's not idea here.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2014)

ruifo said:


> I have no experience with the A7, but am pretty happy with my results with the D810. It's good to see Sony really stepping up the game for real. I'm always impressed by Sony results in general. And as far as I know, my D810 has a Sony sensor inside as well, which I am pretty happy about.
> 
> But I hope you guys don't start a fight here (D810 vs A7), otherwise the D4S, DF, D750 and D610 folks will soon join the high ISO fight too...  hehehehe -- And that's not idea here.



A7 16,000 no noise reduction


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2014)

JTPhotography said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Looks on a par with Sony A7 with no noise reduction
> ...



All i see is numbers no examples so to me that is bullshit


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 15, 2014)

gsgary said:


> JTPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Numbers are used in conjunction with examples. Get over yourself and learn to read them instead of dismissing them. Use them in combination with other reviews to inform your decision. 

That's like saying you don't believe in global warming because all you see are statistics and numbers and no "examples."  Ha! What a laugh.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > JTPhotography said:
> ...


No thankyou I will just shoot, its prints that should be looked at


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 15, 2014)

gsgary said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Whatever makes you happy. Just don't dismiss valid metrics for no logical reason, thanks [emoji5]️[emoji106]

Jake


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > D-B-J said:
> ...


DXO looks like it is sponsored by Nikon its a joke, there is anothe post with tests where D810 didn't come out as good as A7 so none of them can be trustw


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 15, 2014)

gsgary said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Why because Nikon's D810 has one of the best sensors? That doesn't mean they sponsor DXO. And who's to say the other post you reference is valid? I mean hell, let's distrust everything and live in a world of cynicism and sadness. [emoji23]


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2014)

Best sensor for what ? It is not the vest camera for most things I shoot


----------



## goodguy (Dec 15, 2014)

I heard the low light issue too especially when compared to the 24MP FF sensors but I think in real practical world the differences are probably minor at best, results look very impressive!
I think the D810 is best current FF camera you can buy outside the insane 6K-7K sports cameras but I think in a way its too good for most people, definitly for me the extra 1000$ between it and the D750 wasnt justifiable, the sharpness and amount of detail is so good I dont think I would really need it.
Still I wouldnt mind owning it if money wasnt an issue


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 15, 2014)

gsgary said:


> Best sensor for what ? It is not the vest camera for most things I shoot


We are talking about sensors, not cameras. Stay on track, sir.

I rest my case. I'm not going to further validate your grumpiness by responding. I had no intent of derailing the thread. My apologies.

Jake


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2014)

Who makes the sensor ? I'm not grumpy quite the opposite


----------



## JTPhotography (Dec 15, 2014)

I learned something really important here. Next time I want to research a camera or lens, I won't bother reading reports from people who are actually testing and collecting data in a scientific manner, I'll just check with gary. Wow, my life just got easier.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2014)

I learned something also, winding up Nikon users is great fun and easy


----------



## JTPhotography (Dec 16, 2014)

gsgary said:


> I learned something also, winding up Nikon users is great fun and easy



If by "winding up" you mean inspiring me to use google to rebuke a ridiculous and false statement, yeah you wound me up.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2014)

I just makes me laugh how Nikon shooters are always going on about how much better their cameras are but their shots are not a guy at our club got better shots with his D70 than his new D810


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 16, 2014)

gsgary said:


> I just makes me laugh how Nikon shooters are always going on about how much better their cameras are but their shots are not a guy at our club got better shots with his D70 than his new D810


So..by that logic..
I work with a guy that has an A7, and I get better shots with my oly m4/3, therefor oly e-pl5 is better than Sony A7.
I guess I've shown those arrogant Sony users what for!  Logic prevails! [emoji8]


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I just makes me laugh how Nikon shooters are always going on about how much better their cameras are but their shots are not a guy at our club got better shots with his D70 than his new D810
> ...


What I'm trying to say is the camera you use does not matter


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 16, 2014)

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


I was being facetious.  [emoji6]


----------



## JTPhotography (Dec 16, 2014)

gsgary said:


> I just makes me laugh how Nikon shooters are always going on about how much better their cameras are but their shots are not a guy at our club got better shots with his D70 than his new D810



Then why did you initiate the Sony/nikon comparison in this thread?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2014)

JTPhotography said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I just makes me laugh how Nikon shooters are always going on about how much better their cameras are but their shots are not a guy at our club got better shots with his D70 than his new D810
> ...


Its a Sony v Sony with a Nikon body


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


I was being an ashole


----------



## ruifo (Dec 16, 2014)

Several posts ago, I told you, and asked, to not do so...
I did this thread to share my experience at high ISO with the D810, and not to compare anything. If you don't handle comparisons at a high profile level, you end up  not convincing anyone about your point, and just fighting up for nothing... You may be right, in the end, but you just lose the argument due to the low level comparison.


----------



## JTPhotography (Dec 16, 2014)

gsgary said:


> JTPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



A camera is more than a sensor. But using your argument, it makes even less sense for you to bring up the debate. So why did you?


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 16, 2014)

Ok ok. ..no more debate.
Let's all just stick to the OP before things get messy and I have to delete posts.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2014)

Jobs worth


----------

